# Five game homestand: Kings vs. Spurs, Warriors, Rockets, Jazz, and Clippers.



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm going to the Rockets game. It will be the first game for Adelman in Sac since being dumped. 

I'll be cheering.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

TOUGH home stand for the Kings - I can see them getting swept easily in that series of games.

My guess is they'll muster 1 win - maybe 2. They catch the Spurs on the 2nd of a back-to-back and the Jazz the night after a game in which they host the Heat. 

I'll say they win over the Clippers and Jazz - W's, Spurs, Rockets all walk out of Sactown with wins.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Game Plan: San Antonio (12-2) at Kings (4-9)



> *Time:* 7 p.m.
> 
> *Where:* Arco Arena
> *
> ...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

This is a raw deal of a homestand...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings lead the Spurs 52-48 at the half despite Kevin Martin not making a single shot. Miller and Hawes are really shooting the lights out.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings lead by 13 going into the 4th....


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Miller, Moore, and Udrih all having their best games of the season tonight. Kings up 13, under 3 to play.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings win, Kings win.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings' Udrih burns old team in victory



> Beno Udrih grabbed the ball and ran.
> 
> He ran past Manu Ginobili, ran past Michael Finley, then ran past Brent Barry on his way to a layup and three-point play that all but clinched the Kings' 112-99 upset victory over San Antonio on Monday night at Arco Arena.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Tonight's game: Golden State (6-7) at Kings (5-9)











> *Time:* 7 p.m. Where: Arco Arena
> 
> *TV:* 10; Radio: KHTK (1140 AM), KNBR (680 AM)
> *
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings were up 96-92, got 3 or 4 straight stops on D, but couldn't close it out.

Kings frazzled at the finish: Sacramento sinks only 2 shots in fourth quarter, loses to Warriors



> The Golden State Warriors maintained control of the Northern California hoops scene at a neutral location known as Arco Arena on Wednesday night, downing the Kings 103-96.
> 
> Ahead 96-92 with 3:43 left, the Kings were the latest to learn just how quickly the Warriors can take control when their opponent goes cold at the wrong time.
> 
> ...


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Kings couldn't do **** offensively in the 4th quarter. 2 FG and 14 points is not going to get it done against an offensive squad like the Warriors. I was impressed with the zone the Kings implemented against the Warriors - considering the Warriors couldn't hit anything from the perimeter, they sayed to it. Also, the help D on Baron helped keep him in check. 

Unfortunately for the Kings, Captain Jack throws in a couple of 3s to help the Warriors grind past the Kings in the end. 

Good game.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> The Kings clash with the Rockets Saturday at ARCO Arena. The game marks the first of four meetings between the pair this season. Last season, the Rockets swept the season series, in which two of the games went into overtime, 3-0. While the Rockets have won the past two games in Sacramento, they are just 4-10 in the past 14 games in the Kings liar.





> Tracy McGrady played like the superstar that he is every time he faced the Kings last year, seemingly stepping up for the challenge presented by the Ron Artest on defense. McGrady scored 37, 28 and 40 points respectively. The two highest outputs came at ARCO Arena. T-Mac also notched nine, 12 and 10 assists in the three games respectively. This season, T-Mac is averaging 25 points, 5.5 rebounds and 5.5 assists. This go-round however T-Mac will not face Artest. Ron Ron is out of town, for personal reasons. Before leaving, Ron had this to say about his battles with T-Mac.
> 
> "You gain that respect on the basketball court," Ron Artest said of his friendship and great competition with T-Mac. "I'm a different type of player (than he is). I'm a little more defensive minded, so I get the offensive player's to step it up a little bit more (when they face me), but then I can score on the other end too. But over the years, Tracy and I have had battles and that builds some respect."





> Rick Adelman returns to ARCO Arena for the first time as the Rockets head coach. Only seven current Kings players were on the last Adelman coached Kings team (2005-06) -- Shareef Abdur-Rahim, Ron Artest, Mike Bibby, Francisco Garcia, Kevin Martin, Brad Miller and Kenny Thomas. Only four of those will likely see action tonight, K-Mart, B-52, K-9 and El Flaco.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

After successful tenure, Adelman returns to Sacramento as visiting coach











> "It's definitely going to be weird walking into the building, being in the other end," Adelman said. "You always get nervous. It's been more than a year. They've definitely gone their way and I've gone mine.
> 
> "It's such a special place. Maybe that's where you remember the times we had there, the people and the crowd and all the people we had on the team. It was a really fun eight years. In that regard, it will probably be an excitement. But after just breaking a six-game losing streak, I'm just glad we won a few games before we went in there."
> 
> Adelman, by far the most successful Kings coach, was fired after the 2005-06 season. The Kings never had a winning season in Sacramento before Adelman and never had a losing season with him.





> "They're going to have to show him love," said Rockets guard Bonzi Wells, who was part of Adelman's last Kings team. "Coach did a lot for that franchise. He won a bunch of games, got them national notoriety they didn't have before he got there. He's an excellent coach. He's an even better person. I just hope they show him the gratitude he deserves."
> 
> If they "show him love," few expect Adelman to show his emotions. He said that by the time he is introduced, his thoughts will have to be on the Rockets and beating the Kings, but it would be difficult not to feel some emotions if the Arco crowd offers even the "polite" appreciation Adelman predicted.





> "I understand the nature of the beast, but the people of Sacramento treated me and my family unbelievable," Adelman said. "I didn't have people coming up throwing knifes at me or anything. They were usually really nice. It was really a pleasant experience. I think they'll be really polite and we had some good times there.
> 
> "You look at the banners. You look at everything else. But once the thing starts, we got to worry about getting wins. They're not going to like Yao (Ming). They're not going to like Tracy (McGrady). The people there are passionate. I think it will be fun.
> 
> ...


I'll be standing, cheering for him.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Tonight's Game: Houston (9-8) at Kings (5-10)



> *Tipoff:* 7 p.m.
> 
> *Where:* Arco Arena
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Artest could play



> Kings small forward Ron Artest might play tonight against Houston, *as he was believed to be en route to Sacramento from Indiana on Friday night*.
> 
> Artest traveled from Sacramento to Indiana on Thursday to be with his young daughter, who continues to deal with a serious medical matter.
> 
> Artest left for the first time since Nov. 21, when he flew from Phoenix to Indiana and missed that night's game against the Suns because his daughter had a kidney-related procedure.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice to see you, Coach Adelman



> It might be weird.
> 
> "I think it will be," Rick Adelman conceded.
> 
> ...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kings win two out of their last 3. I think they beat Houston, lose to Utah and beat the Clippers.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Artest is now probable:

Artest rejoins team; Adelman returns



> Ron Artest attended Kings shoot-a-round this morning, an obvious sign that he's probable for tonight's game against Houston.
> The Kings small forward left the team on Thursday to be with his young daughter in Indiana, where she continues to deal with a serious medical matter that has already included a kidney-related procedure.
> Meanwhile, former Kings coach Rick Adelman conducted his own shoot-a-round with his Houston team as well before his official return tonight. Adelman, who brings with him former Kings assistants Elston Turner and T.R. Dunn, said he was more focused on continuing his winning ways at Arco Arena than getting caught up in his history in the building.
> "We need a win, so it doesn't matter if it's here or someplace else," Adelman said inside Arco Arena. "They play well here, so it should be a tough game for us."
> ...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They beat Houston.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Standing Ovation for Rick Adelman


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings play the Jazz tomorrow. They are coming off of a back to back, but they do have Boozer and Okur back.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Kings Game Plan: Jazz (13-5) at Kings (6-10)



> *Tipoff:* 7 p.m.
> 
> *Where:* Arco Arena
> 
> ...


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

The Jazz finally have everyone healthy, and that includes Deron Williams.

Honestly, with these two teams, neither a close win/loss or blowout win/loss would surprise me for either team.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings win 117-107. Salmons scored 15 points in the 4th quarter, Cisco hit 2 big three pointers in the final 2 minutes, and the team shot 78% in the quarter.

3-1 on the homestand, Clippers coming up.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings are leading the Clippers at the half. Can they make this a 4-1 homestand?


----------

